# Going blind searching. R22 to PC? Possible



## koalamotorsport (Mar 31, 2010)

I've googled to death and see nothing that says outright, YES or NO.

I have a Directv R22 DVR. 

Can I hook it up to a PC so that I can watch recorded video on my laptop? 

If so, how? 

I have plugged a LAN Cable into it, to a router that the laptop is also connected to. The laptop sees nothing. I've looked at setup on the DVR, and it has a section to add IP addresses, etc, but I have no idea what to enter in it. I'm a complete dumbass when it comes to computers outside of vehicles.

Can anyone definitively tell me that it can't be done, or if it can, how to do it. Hell, I'd pay someone to help me get it working if it's possible, rather than upgrading to a more expensive monthly payment for an HD DVR. I have no interest in HD for itself, but if that's the route I have to take to get shows onto my laptop, I'll do it.
My wife is a sports freak and I am SOOOOOO sick of Basketball, Baseball, Football and worst of all, NASCAR, that I'm ready to put a bullet in her head. I can avoid that, and the resulting prison sentence. if I can sit here with my laptop and my Bose headphones, watching the shows I want to watch. 

Thanks for anyone that can help a newbie


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There is an application you can download called DirecTV2PC that will allow you to stream DVR recordings to your computer over your home network. You cannot *save* or transfer recordings, but you can watch them in full HD via streaming with DirecTV2PC.

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/directv2pc


----------



## koalamotorsport (Mar 31, 2010)

Seriously?

Hmmmm. I'll dig a bit more, after Directv's website comes back up. Seems the web site is about as reliable as the satellite service.

Meantime, are you sure? Because everything I read, including what they state on their web site, says that this program allows streaming video from any Directv HD DVR.

Brett


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

koalamotorsport said:


> Seriously?
> 
> ... are you sure? Because everything I read, including what they state on their web site, says that this program allows streaming video from any Directv HD DVR.
> 
> Brett


Yes, DIRECTV2PC will work with an R22 since the R22 is really an HD DVR in disguise. In fact if you were to add a 'real' HD receiver and HD access to your account, your R22 would become an HD DVR. One thing to keep in mind however, is that the R22 has been discontinued and if it ever needs to be replaced you may well get an R15 or R16 instead; and they won't work with DIRECTV2PC.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Get a Hava or Slingbox. Those allow to record via analog to your pc


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sungam said:


> One thing to keep in mind however, is that the R22 has been discontinued and if it ever needs to be replaced you may well get an R15 or R16 instead; and they won't work with DIRECTV2PC.


That's not true anymore. Defective R22's will be replaced with R22's now.

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Doing it here with no problems.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The Merg said:


> That's not true anymore. Defective R22's will be replaced with R22's now.
> 
> - Merg


 I sold my owned R22 and bought a HR20 because they used to be swapped for R15/R16. Oh well, I guess it will work out better in the long run...


----------



## koalamotorsport (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks. Downloaded and installed. 

Now I get to take on the 3 week ordeal of getting the computer to see the DVR.

Both are hardwired to a hub. The hub is not connected to the internet. Anyone care to suggest if that is a problem in itself?

Running Windows 7 Pro, 64bit.

Thanks

Brett


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

koalamotorsport said:


> Thanks. Downloaded and installed.
> 
> Now I get to take on the 3 week ordeal of getting the computer to see the DVR.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be.

Make sure that any firewall software that you have on the PC is setup to allow the PC to be able to see other devices on your network. As soon as I hook up a computer to my network, it automatically finds a DirecTV Media device. When you run the test on the DVR, does everything pass except for Internet? Also, is the DVR getting assigned a valid IP address (not 169.254.x.x)?

BTW, :welcome_s to DBSTalk.

- Merg


----------



## koalamotorsport (Mar 31, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Shouldn't be.
> 
> Make sure that any firewall software that you have on the PC is setup to allow the PC to be able to see other devices on your network. As soon as I hook up a computer to my network, it automatically finds a DirecTV Media device. When you run the test on the DVR, does everything pass except for Internet? Also, is the DVR getting assigned a valid IP address (not 169.254.x.x)?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome mate.

Turned out the router I was using was bad. It was an old one I dug out of a box to try this setup. No internet connection to it either, which would have been a problem, as I found out.

On a hunch, I moved our active wireless router to the machine and cabled it. Everything started working perfectly.

I can now watch TV on my laptop, so I can watch my shows while my wife watches her sports. Love it!

Thanks for the help from you guys. I was about to give up.

Brett


----------

